# It's Saturday! Let's see some seat stamps!



## rustjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)

Seems most of the 1930s-1950s seats were stamped with a make/model or bike brand. 
Here's one from an Elgin Twin Bar seat, Troxel Artificial Leather, ~1938:






let's se 'em!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Here's one of mine you won't run across too often. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 31, 2015)

Most of the stamps are too faded to see much anymore, but here are a couple.
The super faint one is a 1936 Mesinger Airflow.
Sorry about the picture orientation.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 31, 2015)

*Seat stamp*

Troxel.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 31, 2015)

*Late October, 2014 ..... Dean (dfa242) presented a small saddle thru a series of fotos.
I used to own the very-same unit ... sold it some years back.  This is the only-regret I 
have, associated with antique bicycles, since my association with them back in 1982.

The saddle is called a chalfont-saddle.  If that little saddle could ever come back to 
my home ... Dean would become wealthy beyond his most-imaginative dreams.*

Well .. not really .........

But I do miss it a bunch ..........


......... patric



ALL OF THE FOLLOWING FOTOS WERE SNAPPED BY DEAN ... dfa242 ...





























=================
=================


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Saddle stamps....*

I couple taken recently...Then my favorite old riding saddle.


----------



## chitown (Jan 31, 2015)

*Troxel*


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## twozs (Jan 31, 2015)

74 raleigh sports with brooks B72 ..


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 7, 2015)

Buffalo Bill


----------



## Wcben (Feb 7, 2015)

My 1898 Bunker Saddle Company "Rubberneck", pneumatic suspension saddle.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 7, 2015)

*Troxel*

1938 Troxel leaf spring patented seat.


----------



## jayrev67 (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## dfa242 (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 7, 2015)

41 BFG Streamliner


----------



## gtflyte (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Nickinator (Feb 7, 2015)

Troxel tip-top
Nick.


----------



## COB (Feb 7, 2015)

On my old Hawthorne.


----------



## jayrev67 (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## barracuda (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## barracuda (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## barracuda (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry, I'm booked on Saturday. AND I'M A REBEL

[video=youtube;mKLizztikRk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKLizztikRk[/video]


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 10, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> *Late October, 2014 ..... Dean (dfa242) presented a small saddle thru a series of fotos.
> I used to own the very-same unit ... sold it some years back.  This is the only-regret I
> have, associated with antique bicycles, since my association with them back in 1982.
> 
> ...










*So am goofin' around as usual today when my lovely bride of 46-years hands me a neatly-wrapped package.

I carefully open it ... inside is my old Chalfont Saddle ... the one Dean bought somewhere on this planet from someone 
... when I sold it to Lord-Only Knows ... years ago !!!!

Can barely contain my JOY !!!

A note inside ...

Hi Patric -

Had I known you still had a thing for
this little guy, I would have had Santa
drop it down your chimney !

Enjoy ! 
.... Dean


So I gets to typin' an off-the-line message of great-joy 
to Dean ..and tells him why i'm so slow buildin' my 20-inch
wheel Davis racer (7/8-Inch tubing) ...... truth is ..
the NOS tiny saddle I was going to use has nothing 
to do with a tiny-racer done in patina-preservation.

THAT saddle will be shipped to Dean, tomorrow .. as a
special thank-you ... along wit a surprise that looks very-
kool shown with it.

Maybe Dean will post some fotos .. for historical-document-
tation purposes.*

Also .. Dean ... if there is a special badge that you need 
for a project ride -- and I have it -- name it .... it is yours.

THANK YOU - Dean .......

Currently-Wowed in Ohio ..... patric


======================
======================


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 14, 2015)

Early Mesinger, I think.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 21, 2015)

Mead


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 28, 2015)

Early variation, Superior.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 14, 2015)

Sager Star


----------



## larock65 (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 14, 2015)

*Stamp*

Here's one off my 36 Colson


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## dfa242 (Mar 14, 2015)

Sears Roebuck


----------



## Dobie (Mar 14, 2015)

The Cavalry saddle on my 1898 Columbia..price $4.00


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 21, 2015)

....Spring....


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 21, 2015)

*Seat stamp Saturday*

Mesinger.


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## dfa242 (Mar 28, 2015)

Does anyone recognize this stamp?  Except for the 46 I can't quite make it out.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 4, 2015)

Mesinger B-80


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Here ya go.


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2015)

And another.


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2015)

And one more!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Funny, I thought today was Thursday? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Funny, I thought today was Thursday? V/r Shawn




I was too busy on Saturday.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 9, 2015)

Racycle saddle is stunning!


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2015)

One more....


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 9, 2015)

catfish said:


> I was too busy on Saturday.




Lol


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 11, 2015)

....


----------



## oldy57 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mesinger Never-Stretch Track-Racer


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Wcben (Apr 13, 2015)

That's the Redwings logo!  COOL!!!



hoofhearted said:


> *Late October, 2014 ..... Dean (dfa242) presented a small saddle thru a series of fotos.
> I used to own the very-same unit ... sold it some years back.  This is the only-regret I
> have, associated with antique bicycles, since my association with them back in 1982.
> 
> ...


----------



## Balloontyre (May 9, 2015)

....


----------



## Balloontyre (May 16, 2015)

*Gordon*

....


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 16, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Jul 24, 2015)

Just picked this up.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 24, 2015)

Early 1890's "Garford" ~ as found ~


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 25, 2015)

*Pilgrim*

The Union Supply Co.
Toledo, OH


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2015)

...sorry, I thought you said seat tramps.....


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2015)

bricycle said:


> ...sorry, I thought you said seat tramps.....




That's a thread in the "Break Room" section......


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## dfa242 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 26, 2015)

catfish said:


> View attachment 260938




nice, 'zat Pope?


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes. 



rustjunkie said:


> nice, 'zat Pope?


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 26, 2015)

~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2016)

Here is an original one I hadn't seen before…


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Barto (Jan 9, 2016)

*Brooks B72*

This is my Brooks B72...paid 50 bucks for a 47 Road master and this was on it....thank you


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2016)

Here's a fresh one


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 30, 2016)

A "fantasy" stamp I made for the saddle on JLB the LWB


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2016)

Goodrich stamp on a 42


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2016)

Stamp set a little over 500 miles ago....


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 30, 2016)

Florence B ?  From a ladies saddle that gave up its' cantle for a good cause.  The leather is now on a display bike


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 6, 2016)

What does this say?  Schwinn Superior?


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2016)

shameless plug


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 27, 2016)

This was on a bike from ca. 1952.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 5, 2016)

Another persons circa 1930.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2016)

new photo of old original stamp


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 12, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 294629







*" Allison Leather Whips "*


----------



## mike j (Mar 19, 2016)

A little faint, but it's still there after one hundred and twenty years.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 19, 2016)

A Persons stamp from a 1950 Columbia.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2016)

39 wards Hawthorne original in great shape.


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 2, 2016)

Late 40's Troxel.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 9, 2016)

Oops, wrong pic

View attachment 303494


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 9, 2016)

Troxel.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## 2jakes (Apr 23, 2016)

A very interesting angle !


----------



## chitown (May 18, 2016)

*Lobdell Victory Saddle*


----------



## Balloontyre (May 21, 2016)

Reading Standard


----------



## rustjunkie (May 28, 2016)




----------



## rustystone2112 (May 28, 2016)

Do plastic seats count?


----------



## Goldenindian (May 28, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 29, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> Do plastic seats count?
> 
> View attachment 321881
> 
> View attachment 321882



any chance this is a Sterling from H.A. Whittemore?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 9, 2016)

View attachment 338038


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 13, 2016)

Check out this amazing survivor orig Troxel. The stamp is absurdly deep! Almost like it's embossed!


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 13, 2016)

Garford - hard tire safety.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 20, 2016)

'Chicago' Toc, currently on my Rochester.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Brooks B33, on my '57 Raleigh.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Wheeler Extra  V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## dnc1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Don't know how clear this one is, it reads Mansfield "Onward", circa teens off of a ladies Sunbeam.
Made in Nottingham, England.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 20, 2016)

This one doesn't seem to have a stamp!
Any ideas on what it might be would be greatly appreciated though, it's what came with my Rochester when purchased.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## dnc1 (Oct 22, 2016)

'Brown', model 200?, French circa teens


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## locomotion (Dec 6, 2016)

glad I found this tread
I think saddles are my favorite accessory on a bicycle
I should collect saddles only, would take less space


----------



## 47jchiggins (Dec 10, 2016)

Gently used early Mesinger.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2016)

One I just got


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 7, 2017)

deeeeeeeep


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 7, 2017)

A few loose ones


----------



## SHO2010 (Jan 7, 2017)

Have this on my 1961 3 speed Racer until I find the correct Schwinn to replace it.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 8, 2017)

Old Troxel.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Pookie42 (Jan 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (Jan 14, 2017)

Got this at the Portland swap meet a couple years ago.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 14, 2017)

This saddle is worth more than the bike I'm putting it on.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 18, 2017)

not Saturday, but I had time to take a picture of my favorite seat stamp   (from the seats I own)

Columbia Bicycles - Standard ????  World      
Year?


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 18, 2017)

Very nice Columbia seat.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 18, 2017)

Great stamps, and participation is much appreciated, but can we please save the posts for the right day in the daily threads?


----------



## locomotion (Jan 18, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Great stamps, and participation is much appreciated, but can we please save the posts for the right day in the daily threads?




I was over anxious to share!!!!   And I rarely do, so please take it when it comes ....


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 28, 2017)

Another Troxel.


----------



## XBPete (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## None (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## rollfaster (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## IngoMike (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 6, 2017)

Here's a cool Mesinger No 3 courtesy @mongeese


----------



## rustjunkie (May 6, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 13, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (May 27, 2017)

I saved this from a post.....


----------



## rustjunkie (May 27, 2017)




----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 27, 2017)

On a old Hawthorne


----------



## dfa242 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (May 27, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2017)

1936 Cycleplane


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 16, 2017)

Antique Moto Smith......I am running these saddles on my 1901 Rambler and my 1899 Columbia Chainless, very nice!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 488703



Nice and deep


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2017)

1941 Goodrich streamliner


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 29, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice and deep




Um ok.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Jul 5, 2017)

1930's Pearl, français!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 7, 2017)

Did not see this one posted yet...I've done a few searches and have come up empty...Does anyone know who made this seat? PM appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 9, 2017)

This saddle was so well used that the leather was ~1/2 the thickness of when it was new.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 7, 2017)

Mesinger B-700


----------



## catfish (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## dfa242 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 7, 2017)

*




 *


----------



## tech549 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## IngoMike (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 22, 2017)

1908 - Monkey on a stick


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 22, 2017)

dfa242 said:


> View attachment 713170 View attachment 713171



What's the story on this one Dean, very cool.
I have a Mesinger with superbe stamp.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 22, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> What's the story on this one Dean, very cool.
> I have a Mesinger with superbe stamp.



Just a cool old saddle.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 24, 2017)

1959


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/original-long-spring-saddle-marathon-by-persons.126753/


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 24, 2018)

Mesinger, this one's actually from a NOS 1930s/1940s motorcycle saddle


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Ross (Mar 26, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (May 12, 2018)




----------



## dfa242 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 12, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 12, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## friendofthedevil (May 12, 2018)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 26, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (May 26, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (May 26, 2018)




----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Aug 11, 2018)

I don't know what kind of bike this came on. I bought it on ebay and put it on my 1940 Schwinn. It's huge! (12 1/2" x 12 3/4 ") and Really comfortable.


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 11, 2018)

BSA Paratrooper original & repro. rider.........


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 1, 2018)

It's Saturday; Seat Stamp I saw.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 22, 2018)

stamp in a shaaweeet original Troxel
courtesy @Jesse McCauley


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 22, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> It's Saturday; Seat Stamp I saw.
> View attachment 911480View attachment 911481




Hey that one’s mine too!

I guess since I’m here...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2019)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 1, 2019)

My Kells


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 1, 2019)

Goodrich.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 15, 2019)

correctly recreated Goodrich


----------



## juvela (Jun 17, 2019)

-----

Tron et Berthet model 80

Original equipment on an Andre Bertin model C34 bicycle of 1966





-----


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 2, 2019)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Nov 13, 2019)

-----

NOREX model Nr. 39.

NOREX is one of the badges owned by Tron et Berthet (Ideale).

Probably ca. 1970.





-----


----------



## 47jchiggins (Mar 31, 2020)

I know it’s not Saturday but I got a little sidetracked......


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 2, 2020)

If I don’t do it now, I’ll forget to do it Saturday. It’s almost Saturday though if you round up


----------



## juvela (Apr 18, 2020)

-----

still saturday in my time zone    

Celtonia:

this is a marque from France

Phillips of Birmingham England also used this name for bicycle parts, bicycles and a model of bicycle.  There is no connection between the two.










Have not as yet learned years of operation for this marque.

-----


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 28, 2020)

Mesinger B-80.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 28, 2020)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Mesinger B-80.
> 
> View attachment 1308227




first i've seen of this one, great layout. 
anyone seen any other models in this style?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2021)

this mesinger B-2 DeLux came my way this week, the is the 2nd B2 i've seen, the other has a similar conical spring chassis, see it here:








						Original Condition Saddle Reference Thread | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Thanks for helping me on that, as I've been wondering for a few years now.  It's currently on my 1939 Excelsior, which should have a shorter spring saddle on it.  the De Luxe B-4 was available with "compound" springs, pre-and post-war, evidently available with conical springs as well.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Apr 3, 2021)

I thought seat stamps was going to be another word for tramp stamps. Dangitalltohell


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2021)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## dasberger (May 15, 2021)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 15, 2021)

Stampede!


----------



## 1936PEDALER (May 16, 2021)

War time


----------



## Barto (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 3, 2021)

Saturday again! Happy 4th tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 3, 2021)

Seat on my pre war Columbia


----------



## Jon Olson (Jul 3, 2021)

Seats and stamps waiting for a bicycle. You have to start somewhere!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 3, 2021)

1901 Rambler Wheeler


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 15, 2022)

It is almost Saturday somewhere...reportedly this saddle and the Persons King Cushion are used on the Majestic tandem attachment:


----------



## oldy57 (Apr 15, 2022)

British Hercules Kestrel saddle on my Kestrel Super Club.


----------

